# Dividend Income while on EI or Maternity/Paternity Leave



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For you tax savvy people out there, say my wife is collecting EI or Maternity benefits, does dividend income count towards "income" which would reduce EI benefits? 

The reason I'm asking is because we both collect dividends from public corporations as well as from our private corp and wondering how it affects EI or if it does at all.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> For you tax savvy people out there, say my wife is collecting EI or Maternity benefits, does dividend income count towards "income" which would reduce EI benefits?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because we both collect dividends from public corporations as well as from our private corp and wondering how it affects EI or if it does at all.


Are you keeping something from us FT? 

My understanding is mat leave and parental leave EI benefits are exempt from repayment.

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/information/repayment.shtml


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Are you keeping something from us FT?
> 
> My understanding is mat leave and parental leave EI benefits are exempt from repayment.
> 
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/information/repayment.shtml


LOL, no not yet, just doing some future planning!

Thanks for the link, I didn't know that fact about maternity benefits.


----------

